# Cuban cigar Auctions at Yahoo Canada. Cohiba, Hoyo de Monterrey...



## Guest (Feb 25, 2005)

Newly listed auction can be accessed:

Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos (25) Cigar Box

http://page.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/ca/auction/89320979?aucview=0x30

Check my other Cuban Cigar auctions at:

http://user.auctions.shopping.yahoo.com/ca/show/auctions?userID=tobacci1

Happy bidding!


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Ok coppertop do what you do best.


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

I'm interested in the PSD4s but only if you can print me up one with a GKI DIC03 box code. That going to be any problem?


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

For anyone thinking about it, do NOT buy cuban cigars at online auction sites. These, and 99% of the cubans on auction sites are FAKE.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Pretty rude of you to use your first post to promote your auctions. Especially for cigars that are illegal in the US. Not cool. :BS


----------



## Scott M (Jan 4, 2005)

GOAT LOCKER said:


> For anyone thinking about it, do NOT buy cuban cigars at online auction sites. These, and 99% of the cubans on auction sites are FAKE.


WHAT?? You're kidding, right?

And I wasted a mouse click on this thread...dangittoheck.

Scott"lazysurfer"M


----------



## Darb85 (Jan 30, 2005)

wow i wish i was this stupid.


----------



## GOAT LOCKER (Aug 7, 2004)

We know GENUINE Habanos come in glass top boxes!! :r I'm sure some unsuspecting person will buy these, enjoy them, leave positive feedback, and continue on dumb and happy with :BS cigars


----------



## Roger Miller" (Apr 15, 2004)

tobacci1 said:


> Newly listed auction can be accessed:
> 
> Hoyo de Monterrey Petit Robustos (25) Cigar Box
> 
> ...


This is a joke, right? Right?
Seriously, it's been a bad enough day as it is --- take a hike bozo.

_____
rm


----------



## pinoyman (Jan 28, 2005)

Muy malo amigo!


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

This guy been posting for a couple weeks at ICG...musta got tired of them bashing every post so decided to try a different site...not gonna work here either lol

PaulMac


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

I shall enjoy taking care of this.


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

Quick and immediate action. Thanks Paul..


----------



## Pablo (Oct 13, 1997)

floydp said:


> Quick and immediate action. Thanks Paul..


Like the new user name banned users get?


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

OMG! LMAOL!!! that was just great


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Can't believe his credits haven't been stolen yet lol


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

I tried and it failed. Aggggrrrhh!!!!


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

LOL.. thanks for the idea fellows!!! I stole his credits, I stole his credits, I stole his credits!! LOL I'd never ever ever do that to anyone but some scumbag, who cares??? :r


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

*&#^%@!!!!! I promise to never steal another credit as long as I live!!! 

I didn't know it cost you ring guage!! :r figures..


----------



## Nely (Nov 11, 2004)

Yeup it cost ring gage when it fails.


----------



## DonJefe (Dec 1, 2003)

Good work Paul!!!


----------



## Bruce5 (Jul 27, 2003)

:hn
............


----------



## floydp (Jun 6, 2004)

pds said:


> Like the new user name banned users get?


Outstanding Paul... :r


----------



## hollywood (Feb 15, 2005)

Very cool, Paul!!


----------



## Sickboy (Jan 8, 2005)

Now I'm only left to wonder what other amazing deals our new friend had for us. Maybe if I e-mail him quickly with an apology, he'll still let me in on this. PleasePleasePlease!!


----------



## Da Klugs (Jan 8, 2005)

Ms. Floydp said:


> *&#^%@!!!!! I promise to never steal another credit as long as I live!!!
> 
> I didn't know it cost you ring guage!! :r figures..


Never steal its bad. Maybe the Customs guy should have done it. :r


----------



## SeanGAR (Jul 9, 2004)

Da Klugs said:


> Never steal its bad. Maybe the Customs guy should have done it. :r


Actually, I think if you logged in as SecretSanta you could steal and not get burned if it weny awry....


----------



## Ms. Floydp (Jan 7, 2005)

it let me have the credits... I banked them as soon as I got them :r I was paranoid that someone else would steal them back!! It still took my ring gauge, I'm not sure if it took 3 or 5 credits away. I guess I should have let the Agent have them! :r


----------



## PaulMac (Jul 15, 2003)

Looks like either he got fed up with getting bashed by everybody or Yahoo shut him down...he was still posting new auctions on ICG, I tried to click on one, and came up this auction is cancelled, so checked the older ones, they are cancelled too!

good riddance!


----------



## galaga (Sep 18, 2003)

Ms. Floydp said:


> it let me have the credits... I banked them as soon as I got them :r I was paranoid that someone else would steal them back!! It still took my ring gauge, I'm not sure if it took 3 or 5 credits away. I guess I should have let the Agent have them! :r


GOOD JOB
Did somebody step up to the plate yet to give you some RG? It won't let me.


----------

